# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  برنامه نویسی مطلب را از کجا شروع کنیم؟

## sarasara2233

بدون شک یکی از مهمترین عواملی که باعث پیشرفت تکنولوژی در زمینه های مختلف از جمله سیستم های تعیین موقعیت ماهواره ای GNSS شده است، پیشرفت در برنامه نویسی و ارائه زبان های نوین و پرکاربرد در این شاخه از علم می باشد. تمامی کاربرانی که در زمینه های مرتبط با علم و تکنولوژی در حال کار و پژوهش می باشند، نیاز مبرم به آشنایی با زبان های مختلف برنامه نویسی دارند. از جمله مهمترین این زبان های می توان به خانواده زبان برنامه نویسی C، زبان JAVA و … اشاره نمود.


یکی از محیط های برنامه نویسی که بر اساس زبان های برنامه نویسی C و ++C و Java توسط ریاضی دان و برنامه نویس آمریکایی، Cleve Moler طراحی شده است، MATLAB می باشد. این محیط برنامه نویسی که توسط کمپانی Mathworks ارائه شده، یکی از ابزارهای بسیار پرکاربرد در علم ژئودزی و کار بر روی داده های سیستم های تعیین موقعیت ماهواره ای GNSS می باشد.


برنامه نویسی با Matlab


با توجه به گستردگی منابع ارائه شده برای آموزش برنامه نویسی با Matlab، در این نوشته به معرفی تعدادی از منابع فارسی و انگلیسی برای کار با این محیط برنامه نویسی می پردازم. با مطالعه هرکدام از این منابع می توانید به شناخت مناسبی از این محیط برنامه نویسی برسید. اگر هنوز نمی دانید که برای برنامه نویسی با Matlab از کجا شروع کنید، نوشته زیر را بخوانید.


قبل از معرفی منابع باید به یک نکته مهم اشاره کنم: به هیچ عنوان فقط با یادگیری یک زبان برنامه نویسی، برنامه نویس نمی شوید. چیزی که در این نوشته و منابع دیگر به آن اشاره شده، تعدادی دستور برای استفاده در محیط های مختلف برنامه نویسی از جمله Matlab می باشد. برای این که بتوانید برنامه نویس خوبی بشوید در اولین گام باید با الگوریتم نویسی و پارامترهای مرتبط با آن آشنا شوید.


به طور خلاصه باید متوجه شوید که برای نوشتن یک برنامه چه روندی را از 0 تا 100 باید دنبال کنید. هدف اصلی ما در برنامه نویسی حل یک مشکل می باشد. این مشکل می تواند محاسبه مختصات یک نقطه، پردازش تصویر، طراحی و ساخت یک اپلیکیشن و هزاران نمونه دیگر باشد. بنابراین در کنار یادگیری نحوه برنامه نویسی با Matlab، حتما منابع مرتبط با الگوریتم نویسی و اصول برنامه نویسی را نیز مطالعه نمایید.


الگوریتم نویسی
برنامه نویسی با Matlab
برای یاذگیری تمامی زبان های برنامه نویسی ابتدا باید بتوانید الگوریتم نویسی بکنید و سپس از راه های مختلف می توانید اصول برنامه نویسی به یک زبان خاص را فرا بگیرید.
من در سفری که با تور هند داشتم با برنامه نویسان بسیاری در این زمینه مشورت کردم و تمامی آن ها بر ضرورت تواناییی الگوریتم نویسی تأکید داشتند.

----------


## ehsankhodayari

از بهترین و معروف ترین جاذبه های گردشگری که به مسافران تور هند توصیه می شود از آن ها دیدن کنند: تاج محل در آگرا، شهر مقدس واراناسی، معبد طلایی آمریتسار، شهر طلایی جایزالمر، قلعه سرخ، دروازه هند در بمبئی، مکا مسجد، قلعه آمر، سواحل گوآ ، پارک ملی پریار، غارهای الورا، کاخ میسور، معبد ماهابودی و ... را می توان نام برد. 
هندوستان یک سرزمین کهن با آیین و فرهنگ های گوناگون و اصیل برای مسافرین تور هند می باشد که طی تسلط چند صد ساله پادشاهان ایرانی بر این کشور زبان رسمی کشورشان با زبان اصیل پارسی ادقام شده و کلمات پارسی زیادی در حین صحبت استفاده می کنند. از دیگر ویژگی های این کشور که برای گردشگران تور هند جالب به نظر می رسد این است که سالیانه بیش از 850 فیلم در صنعت فیلم سازی هندوستان ساخته و پخش می شود و از تولید فیلم های هالیوود (سینمای معتبر آمریکا) نیز بیشتر است. به شما مسافرین عزیز توصیه می کنیم با تور هند همراه شوید و از تماشای این کشور افسانه ای لذت ببرید.

----------


## ehsankhodayari

سالانه گردشگران ایرانی زیادی برای تفریح و گردش با تور امارات به این ‏کشور زیبا سفر میکنند به همین دلیل قصد داریم اطلاعاتی در رابطه با این ‏کشور در اختیار کاربران سایت و همچنین گردشگران تور امارات قرار دهیم. امارات یکی از کشور های حاشیه خلیج فارس می باشد که در سال های ‏اخیر پیشرفت چشمگیری در صنعت گردشگری کرده است به گونه ای که ‏امروزه یکی از کشور های توریستی جهان به شمار می رود. اغلب گردشگران ‏تور امارات مایل اند به شهر دبی این کشور سفر کنند چرا که در این شهر ‏امکانات رفاهی، تفریحی و گردشگری زیادی برای توریست ها در نظر گرفته ‏شده است همچنین شهر ابوظبی نیز یکی از دیگر شهر های توریستی کشور ‏امارات است. اگر قصد سفر با تور امارات را دارید باید بدانید که مردم این کشور اغلب به ‏زبان عربی تکلم می کنند و مسلمان هستند اما گردشگران مشکلی در ‏برقراری ارتباط با مردم امارات نخواهند داشت چرا که آن ها به زبان ‏انگلیسی مسلط هستند. 
کشور امارات جاذبه های زیادی را در خود جای داده است که برخی از آن ‏ها عبارتند از برج خلیفه، باشگاه گلف امارات، پیست اسکی دبی، پارک ‏الممرز، اکواریوم دبی، مسجئ شیخ زاید، قصر امارات، پارک آبی یاس، پارک ‏مرکزی مشرف، ساحل کوریش، دهکده میراث، ساحل عمومی سعدیات، ‏پارک آبی وایلد وادی و غیره.  همچنین لازم به ذکر است که گردشگران تور امارات می توانند اجناس زیر ‏را از کشور امارات به عنوان سوغاتی خریداری کنند. 
مجسمه برج خلیفه، لباس و پارچه، خرما، بوخور، فرش و تابلو، شکلات ‏شتری، عطر های عربی، خنجر، شال های پشمی، ساعت شنی، قلیان، طلا، ‏ادویه، لوازم الکترونیکی و غیره.  وجود بیابان های وسیع در کشور امارات باعث شده تا گردشگران بتوانند ‏انواع تفریحات بیابانی نظیر سافاری، شتر سواری، آفرود و غیره را در سفر با ‏تور امارات تجربه کنند.

----------


## charcharkh

ما که متوجه نشدیم این تاپیک داره درباره برنماه نویسی مطلب توضیح میده یا تور مسافرتی ؟!!!

مسیولین محترم لطفا رسیدگی کنند .

داره یواش یواش میشه مثل آگهی همشهری  :لبخند:

----------


## webngh

زبان برنامه نویسی اونم باز بان مطلب یکی از جدیدترین زبان هاست

----------

